# SGP (single gray pigeon) looking for Companion



## Baby Goose (Oct 10, 2006)

I live a comfortable life in beautiful Colorado. I have a housekeeper, a groundskeeper, a personal trainer and a maintenance man (mom, dad, and my kids) I am outgoing, adventurous and love the outdoors. I know how to treat a lady... I'm looking for a cute young chick who loves to cuddle, who is playful and independent. I would love to settle down with that special someone. 
BTW... did I mention that I'm handsome and have raced a HAWK and won?!~


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, SGP, I would be willing to bet that with credentials like those, you will have HENS beating down your door!! You sound like QUITE the CATCH!  

BEST OF EVERYTHING! Please keep us informed!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Baby Goose said:


> I live a comfortable life in beautiful Colorado. I have a housekeeper, a groundskeeper, a personal trainer and a maintenance man (mom, dad, and my kids) I am outgoing, adventurous and love the outdoors. I know how to treat a lady... I'm looking for a cute young chick who loves to cuddle, who is playful and independent. I would love to settle down with that special someone.
> BTW... did I mention that I'm handsome and have raced a HAWK and won?!~


Hmmm......sounds like one sweet deal!

Hmmm......too bad it's a pigeon.

Hmmm......too bad I'm already married.

Hmmm......too bad I'm not a young chick anymore!

LOLOL  Just kidding...couldn't resist! 

Good luck in your search......He sounds like quite a catch!

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Laurie .. if you haven't checked your local shelters/humane societies .. please do. There are often pigeons there in need of homes. Can you let us know what city you are in or near? We sometimes also get pigeons needing places on the 911 Pigeon Alert group.

Terry


----------



## Baby Goose (Oct 10, 2006)

*Grand Junction Colorado*

Im in the midwestern state of COLORADO, in a town called Grand Junction...whew... and its beautiful here. 


I was just reading last night (in someones post) about 911 but couldnt find it here in Pigeon Talk. 

I would love more information on it if you can link me up. (smile) 

Thanks all for your help.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Baby Goose said:


> Im in the midwestern state of COLORADO, in a town called Grand Junction...whew... and its beautiful here.
> 
> 
> I was just reading last night (in someones post) about 911 but couldnt find it here in Pigeon Talk.
> ...


BG......go here. http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/911PigeonAlert/
You can watch the messages come through and if a bird shows up close to you needing a home, all you have to do is let us know you are willing to take it. One might show up tomorrow and it may be weeks. We just never know from hour to hour who's going to find what.  There are even times when we need someone to just go pick up a bird and take care of it for a few days until the owner can retrieve it. Some finders are not equipped to keep a bird for more than a day or so, but don't want anything to happen to the bird. They've been kept in cardboard boxes, under plastic laundry tubs....you name it............I've already checked the birds on my list and don't have any at the present time in Colorado.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Grand Junction WOW! What a beautiful place to be. I lived there one and off for 4 years and would love to be there right now instead of Michigan. I can't begin to tell you how incredibly lucky you are. My Ex worked at Coors. Write back it would be nice to talk to someone who can relate to Mountains


Cindy
[email protected]


----------

